# what knee pads should i get?



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

hello 
i just really got into extreme mountain biking and need knee pads and maybe some elbow pads cause ive been getting scraped up recently, what knee pads do you think i should get?

i plan to ride downhill but dont have the skills to be doing crazy stuff so im pushing my limits as far as i safely can, so i want some protecion that will save me some skin..

here is the list of knee and elbow pads i've found...

Sixsixone Kyle Strait Knee Guard
Amazon.com: Sixsixone Kyle Strait Knee Guard: XSportsProtective

Sixsixone Evo Elbow Pad
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CHM3EQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A2TE9IQP68MWQU

FOX Launch Knee/Shin Pad
Amazon.com: FOX Launch Knee/Shin Pad: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

It might be worth checking out the Troy Lee Designs T-Bone's. Pretty comparable price to the 661's but I did a side by side comparison of the two and they just seemed like more pad and better built. I love mine. Of course trying them on is always the most important.


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

What about the six six one evo knee pads? I know they are pretty expensive... Is it worth it?? 

I like the Troy lee T-bones! They do seem pretty comparable to the kyle strait knee pads!


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Fox Launch but get the shorty version instead of the full length. I love mine.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Most porn stars seem to give a leg up to the Troy Lees.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I do a lot of riding where I get to the top and then I ride down hard. 
I don't wear my pads while riding up and keep them wrapped about my Camelbak. 
I've got 661 Pro knee/shin guards. I like keeping my shins cut free too and my Straitline Defacto's definitely like to cut them up. My shin guards have plenty of knicks on them.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

661 Race Knee/Shin. They're big but will save your ass. Also pretty cheap at $50. But if you have money go with the Kali knee guards. I rented them at diablo and totally forgot I had them on while riding. They did save my knees in a crash.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> hello
> i just really got into extreme mountain biking and need knee pads and maybe some elbow pads cause ive been getting scraped up recently, what knee pads do you think i should get?
> 
> i plan to ride downhill but dont have the skills to be doing crazy stuff so im pushing my limits as far as i safely can, so i want some protecion that will save me some skin..
> ...


I like a lot of my 661 products, but the EVO stuff is way over priced and not worth it. Both my EVO shin guards and gloves are falling apart at the seems, literally, and I hate the way the knee pads fit. I got the size according to their measurements and they are baggy and slide down all of the time.

Take a look at TLDs. Very reasonably priced and my buddies that have TLD products like them a lot.

Troy Lee Designs® | For The World's Fastest Racers ?

MTBP


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

Alpinestars Moabs are very nice. Love my pair.


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

So what Kind of pads are better for a entry level AM rider? 
I'm leaning towards the shin and knee... Just cause they have more protection, but I'm not so inclined because I'm afraid they will get hot... 

I've narrowed it down to 3 knee/shin guards

TLD brian lopes shin/knee guards

661 race shin/knee guards

FOX launch shin/knee guards full length or shortys.... 

And what about elbow pads?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> So what Kind of pads are better for a entry level AM rider?
> I'm leaning towards the shin and knee... Just cause they have more protection, but I'm not so inclined because I'm afraid they will get hot...
> 
> I've narrowed it down to 3 knee/shin guards
> ...


Until you start DH racing, you don't need those type of pads.

Here ya go:

Knee/Shin









Troy Lee Designs® | Knee/Shin Guard KG 5450

Elbow/Forearm 









Troy Lee Designs® | For the World's Fastest Racers™

BUT, you should try to find a shop that has pads you can try on before you buy this stuff. It is SO MUCH a personal preference! Some motorcycle shops will have TLDs protection and some of the other popular brands. Make sure also that if you order them online, the place that you get them from has a hassle free return policy after you try them on and immediately don't like them. :madman:

Good luck :thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Until you start DH racing, you don't need those type of pads.
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> ...


Do you know of any chain MTB shops that have TLD? I'm really liking the KG product line, but how well do they stay in place? It says it has rubber on the inside... But these things don't have much ventilation and if I start to sweat alot, they would slip.

How do they stay in place? Im worried that maybe my legs are at a point where one size will be to small and one to big... So that's why im looking at ones with straps 
Other than the fit how do these hold up?

Thanks for all your help you guys, more suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Arts cyclery has them, with free return shipping. So you can try them out and return them if your not happy. I got a pair but it was a med. so i returned them ended up getting a lrg knee pad only from tld from jenson.


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Arts doesn't have the troy lee designs kg 5450.....


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Never mind, iPhone wasn't showing them..


----------



## mbizzles (May 5, 2011)

I just got some POC stuff...elbow and knee. It's expensive, but so much more comfortable. I've only had them out about 10 days so I can't comment on durability, but so far they seem pretty bomber.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

The 661 evos have done me well over the past 2 years, elbows and knees.


----------



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

I use Lizard Skins Softcell Knee Guards and think they are quite good. They can be put on/off without slipping them over the feet, the hardshell gives good protection, they stay on well, and they are surprisingly comfortable. I like them more than Kyle Strait, which were warmer and more abrasive on my knees. But the LS will feel uncomfortable when walking the stairs and you'll wonder how they can be comfortable while riding.

I have heard good stuff about the Race Face DIG, a colleague uses them and gets no skin abrasion. They have a small hard shell embedded, and soft side pads.


----------



## chemical_brother (Mar 22, 2007)

Are the inexpensive guards worth looking into? $20 to keep shins from getting scraped up could be a good deal.

Fox Titan Sport ($17)

Thor Sector ($12):

I can't post full links because of my low post count, so you'll have to search.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Do you know of any chain MTB shops that have TLD? I'm really liking the KG product line, but how well do they stay in place? It says it has rubber on the inside... But these things don't have much ventilation and if I start to sweat alot, they would slip.
> 
> How do they stay in place? Im worried that maybe my legs are at a point where one size will be to small and one to big... So that's why im looking at ones with straps
> Other than the fit how do these hold up?
> ...


The KG5450s didn't slip on me on some trails I tried them on, but when I did some downhill with them and was standing for an extended period over braking bumps and such, they did slip down badly. I'd say it depends on the type of riding you're doing.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

Look into G-forms. G-form.com


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Never mind, iPhone wasn't showing them..


all good, they did just get them the other day.

I think a friend of mine is looking into them and we live very close to their warehouse so he's probably going to check them out.

I've been using my 661 Pro Knee/Shin and although they are definitely overkill for regular track riding, I managed to fit them into my Camelbak Lobo very nicely. That and my FF helmet goes over them and then straps around my pack, so that whole combo works out. I've considered the new TLD pads as they would save my calves a little bit from experiences like this

(before it even began to really bleed)









but I fear not being able to do my little combo as I hate riding up a hill with a FF helmet


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the TLD KG5400 knee pads and so far like them a lot. Used them on rides 1 to 2 hours long and I hardly notice they're on after I'm cranking on the trail. I sweat a lot and was worried these would slip but they kept their place really well, especially on the descents and rocky/technical sections. 

But after seeing ehigh's post I'm tempted on returning them and getting the KG5450s! ouch!


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

ehigh said:


> all good, they did just get them the other day.
> 
> I think a friend of mine is looking into them and we live very close to their warehouse so he's probably going to check them out.
> 
> ...


so what are you saying here? that i should get the 661 pro shin/knee guards or the TDL KG5450? :crazy:


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

I picked up a pair of the TLD 5450s yesterday. First impressions are good, they fit well and are comfortable when riding. I'll have a better opinion after some good trail time this weekend.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

w8liftr said:


> I picked up a pair of the TLD 5450s yesterday. First impressions are good, they fit well and are comfortable when riding. I'll have a netters opinion after some good trail time this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


sweet, keep us posted. I know my friend is interested in them and he doesn't really do forums.


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm getting the TDL KGs so please keep us posted!


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

chemical_brother said:


> Are the inexpensive guards worth looking into? $20 to keep shins from getting scraped up could be a good deal.
> 
> Fox Titan Sport ($17)
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late answer. Cheaper pads tend to slide down more often than some of the higher quality ones. They also might not breathe as well.


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your answers!! 
I ended up getting a pair of Kali aazis! 
Havent used them yet but I'll keep you posted!


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Thanks everyone for your answers!!
> I ended up getting a pair of Kali aazis!
> Havent used them yet but I'll keep you posted!


you said you were getting the tld's... any reason why you got the other ones?


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

carspidey said:


> you said you were getting the tld's... any reason why you got the other ones?


Because the shop I went to didn't have the TDL's and I like the way the Kali's feel. 
Plus my little cousins name is Kali and I'm visiting them. 
I wasnt sure about the TDL's not having straps...


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Because the shop I went to didn't have the TDL's and I like the way the Kali's feel.
> Plus my little cousins name is Kali and I'm visiting them.
> I wasnt sure about the TDL's not having straps...


i see... let us know how they work...


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

TOTTALY worth $69.00!!! I started riding and forgot about them! They do get a little sweaty but honestly I doubt that any other knee pads can say an less sweaty

Very happy with my purchase! Highly recommended!


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sure you're happy with them, but I thought I should mention what I went with, for others that might be reading this thread. 

The new Fox Launch Pro knee/shins are a little warmer than the TLDs, but are way more comfortable, have more protection (tops/sides of the knee, longer shin) and feel more securely positioned. Plus you can put them on without taking off your shoes (NOT the knee-only ones), which means you're more likely to wear them and be protected when you need it. I tried the TLDs for a few weeks and liked them, but the Fox Launch Pros were much better, IMO.

There's something the way the Fox Launch Pros are designed, such that they feel just as natural to wear when your knees are bent as when your legs are straight. The TLDs just felt like they weren't designed with that same degree of movement in mind. They're only really comfortable when your legs are straight, and somewhat bothersome when your legs are pumping. I think it's both the well-designed kneecap of the Foxes and the stretchy neoprene(?) straps instead of the rubbery elastic sleeve design and small kneecaps of the TLDs.

Still trying to find a good pair of elbow/forearms. The POC VPDs aren't very comfortable at all (it's a one-piece of flat foam that doesn't form to your elbow very well). The Fox Launch Pros are pretty good, but I haven't been able to find a pair of mediums to try on. The TLDs are ok and feel more secure than the TLD knee/shins and are a bit more comfortable (since you don't move your elbows/arms as much), but I want to try a few others before I make my decision.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> TOTTALY worth $69.00!!! I started riding and forgot about them! They do get a little sweaty but honestly I doubt that any other knee pads can say an less sweaty
> 
> Very happy with my purchase! Highly recommended!


69 bucks? for the knee/shin pads or just the knee pads?


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Just knee pads
I dont think I need shin/knee pads for a while.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> so what are you saying here? that i should get the 661 pro shin/knee guards or the TDL KG5450? :crazy:


TLD 5450 might save you on the upper part of your calves, but the rest of the leg, including the shin, is still totally exposed. It's a bit of a gamble, but your knee is probably what most people would agree needs the most care. The rest is where you want your scars.

You'll be happy with just knee pads ultimately.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

+1 on the TLD KG5450 knee/shin pads.

I have the elbow/forearm and knee/shin and rode them in Moab earlier this year. No slippage and they didn't make me sweat excessively. Porcupine Rim's profile looks like a downhill, but there's lots of pedaling. The TLD knee/shin pads were awesome and I never felt like taking them off. I haven't crashed on them (fortunately ) so I can't comment on actual protection.

I couldn't find a LBS with the Kyle Straits in stock. I tried the Launch Pro and they didn't feel like they had the free range of motion like the TLDs (I didn't ride with them though). I tried a set of Kali pads, but felt more comfortable with the TLDs.


----------

